# Betta and gourami?



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

Is it OK to have a betta and a gourami, maybe dwarf gourami on the same tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Depending on the size of the tank and if it's a female betta, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Both prefer still waters, right?
Is a little flow ok? Will a couple of floating plants be good enough to provide some low flow area. Something like anacharis or hornworth?

What kind of gourami and female betta can live together?
Tank will be 37 gal, 30"x12"x22"


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Both prefer still waters, right?
Is a little flow ok? Will a couple of floating plants be good enough to provide some low flow area. Something like anacharis or hornworth?

What kind of gourami and female betta can live together?
Tank will be 37 gal, 30"x12"x22"

Can they live with mollies, guppies, cory's, and platies?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm of little help here, I'm afraid, having never kept either species. I know bettas prefer less current, though.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Male Bettas have long fins and can't swim very fast so they are easy prey for fin nippers. The Blue, Gold and Sunset Gouramis can get agressive so stay away from them. The Lace and Dwarf Gouramiis are not usually bullies unless building a bubble nest.


----------

